# Hot deviled eggs...



## chiklitmanfan

My favorite hangout as a single guy was a funky college tavern just north of Stanford University called the Dutch Goose.  Their bar snacks were superior: keystone steamed clams, flavored popcorns, peanuts in the shell, brat sandwiches, and hot deviled eggs.  I bugged the hosts for their deviled egg recipe and finally got a clue to how they were made.  They were unbelievable with a cold beer.

METHOD:
Hardboil a dozen eggs (my way to shell them easily?  Plunge the boiled eggs directly from the stove into ice-cold water.  Crack the eggs all over, gently roll the egg in your hands and the membrane (which makes peeling hard) just falls away from the egg.)
Mayonaise, about 1 tbsp
Coleman's dry mustard, to taste (be careful, this is the first secret ingredient and this stuff is potent/hot)
Dill Pickle juice, about 1 tbsp, this is the second secret ingredient
Salt and pepper, lots of it.

I rough-combine the ingredients and sprinkle on Trader Joe's paprika, which actually has some flavor, unlike other paprikas I've tried.

When I make these for the grandkids, I substitute honey mustard for the Coleman's dry mustard.  The kids just devour deviled eggs.  They're wonderful with ice cold beer or chilled white wine.


----------



## CraigC

chiklitmanfan said:


> My favorite hangout as a single guy was a funky college tavern just north of Stanford University called the Dutch Goose.  Their bar snacks were superior: keystone steamed clams, flavored popcorns, peanuts in the shell, brat sandwiches, and hot deviled eggs.  I bugged the hosts for their deviled egg recipe and finally got a clue to how they were made.  They were unbelievable with a cold beer.
> 
> METHOD:
> Hardboil a dozen eggs (my way to shell them easily?  Plunge the boiled eggs directly from the stove into ice-cold water.  Crack the eggs all over, gently roll the egg in your hands and the membrane (which makes peeling hard) just falls away from the egg.)
> Mayonaise, about 1 tbsp
> Coleman's dry mustard, to taste (be careful, this is the first secret ingredient and this stuff is potent/hot)
> Dill Pickle juice, about 1 tbsp, this is the second secret ingredient
> Salt and pepper, lots of it.
> 
> I rough-combine the ingredients and sprinkle on Trader Joe's paprika, which actually has some flavor, unlike other paprikas I've tried.
> 
> When I make these for the grandkids, I substitute honey mustard for the Coleman's dry mustard.  The kids just devour deviled eggs.  They're wonderful with ice cold beer or chilled white wine.



Ah, all the right ingredients to get more beer into you!


----------



## taxlady

I always put mustard powder in devilled eggs. I usually use Keen's Mustard, but I haven't really noticed much, if any, difference with Colman's Mustard.


----------



## Kayelle

I think I'll try some horseradish powder I got from Penzeys Spices.


----------



## Zagut

This looks tasty. 

Never had Keen's but Colman's is on the hotter side of the dry mustards I've used. Good stuff. 

Horseradish powder sounds like a great idea. I'm going to use that one.

And rather then a sprinkle of paprika I think I'd use cayenne powder or perhaps a mixture of both. 

I don't make deviled eggs very often because I love them so much that when I do I end up eating most of them while I'm making them.


----------



## Kayelle

Zagut said:


> This looks tasty.
> 
> Never had Keen's but Colman's is on the hotter side of the dry mustards I've used. Good stuff.
> 
> Horseradish powder sounds like a great idea. I'm going to use that one.
> 
> And rather then a sprinkle of paprika I think I'd use cayenne powder or perhaps a mixture of both.
> 
> I don't make deviled eggs very often because I love them so much that when I do I end up eating most of them while I'm making them.



Do you use the plastic bag trick to fill them Zagut?


----------



## taxlady

Zagut said:


> This looks tasty.
> 
> Never had Keen's but Colman's is on the hotter side of the dry mustards I've used. Good stuff.
> 
> Horseradish powder sounds like a great idea. I'm going to use that one.
> 
> *And rather then a sprinkle of paprika I think I'd use cayenne powder or perhaps a mixture of both.*
> 
> I don't make deviled eggs very often because I love them so much that when I do I end up eating most of them while I'm making them.


Or my favourite, hot paprika.


----------



## Zagut

Kayelle,
I've only used a spoon to fill them in the past but since my simple mind has seen that using a plastic bag would be easy to do I'll most likely give that a try in the future. Heck I might even use one of the pastry tips I've got around here somewhere if I can find them. 

Taxlady,
I've never seen "Hot paprika". I've seen smoked but never hot. Please tell me where you've found such a creation. Could it be a mixture?


----------



## Andy M.

I buy smoked, sweet, hot and half hot paprikas form Penzeys.


----------



## Zagut

Andy M. said:


> I buy smoked, sweet, hot and half hot paprikas form Penzeys.


 
Maybe I have an old catalog but all I see  from Penzeys is Sweet, Sharp, Half Sharp, & Smoked. (pg 38-39)

Is sharp Hot?


----------



## Andy M.

Zagut said:


> Maybe I have an old catalog but all I see  from Penzeys is Sweet, Sharp, Half Sharp, & Smoked. (pg 38-39)
> 
> Is sharp Hot?



Yes, they're the same thing.  I just didn't remember the right terminology.


----------



## Zagut

Thanks.

I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Kayelle

Z,I smooch everything together in the plastic bag (use a soft cheap one). With a corner cut off you can stuff lots of them lickety split.


----------



## Zagut

It's the lickety split I worry about.

I love deviled eggs so much I think I'd have the corner of the bag over my mouth and piping it in as fast as I could squeeze.


----------



## taxlady

I get mine at the local Greek grocery store. I sometimes find it at other grocery stores. This kind:


----------



## CraigC

taxlady said:


> I get mine at the local Greek grocery store. I sometimes find it at other grocery stores. This kind:



I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?



How about trying another brand?


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> How about trying another brand?



I do use other brands. I was just wondering how wasabi powder would work, not suggesting it as a sub.


----------



## Andy M.

I'd guess they'd both provide some heat but the wasabi wouldn't have any pepper flavor.


----------



## jennyema

I sprinkle dry tomato powder from the spice house on mine sometimes

And the kind I make with wasabi paste in the filling are always really popular


----------



## CarolPa

CraigC said:


> I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?



Yours had extra protein!  I don't think it was the brand...probably old.  I have that brand but it's just Hungarian, not Hungarian Hot.  No bugs in mine, live or dead.


----------



## taxlady

CraigC said:


> I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?


I've been using that brand for about 25 years and I have never seen any bugs in mine. I think you just got unlucky. I really like the flavour.


----------



## menumaker

I do mine with mayo and curry powder


----------



## Janet H

CraigC said:


> I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?




I've had this experience with paprika as well and I guess this is the main reason lots of spices are irradiated now.. back to eggs....

I also make a hot deviled eggs - my DH loves them but I try to warn guests before they get a fire bomb in their first bite...

These innocent looking eggs have a hidden secret: sriracha.  Make the eggs then invert a sriracha bottle and push the tip into the filling - squeeze.  Biting into the egg reveals a the spicy, hot center.  The telltale red dot on the top is just a teaser about what's inside...


----------



## Kayelle

Janet H said:


> I've had this experience with paprika as well and I guess this is the main reason lots of spices are irradiated now.. back to eggs....
> 
> I also make a hot deviled eggs - my DH loves them but I try to warn guests before they get a fire bomb in their first bite...
> 
> These innocent looking eggs have a hidden secret: sriracha.  Make the eggs then invert a sriracha bottle and push the tip into the filling - squeeze.  Biting into the egg reveals a the spicy, hot center.  The telltale red dot on the top is just a teaser about what's inside...
> 
> View attachment 21539





I'm *sooooo *going to do that!! What a "dynamite" idea!!


----------



## Zagut

CraigC said:


> I bought that brand once and it was full of live bugs. How about using wasabi powder?


 
Now those creatures could have added an interesting flavor profile to the paprika. 

Just think you could have marketed it and be rich now. 

Now that I know of hot paprika I'm going to have to find it now. 

Janet H,
Those eggs are way too pretty to eat. 
But I'd scarf down plenty of them. 
Sriracha isn't my favorite hot sauce but I love the idea and I'm sure I can find a hot sauce to use.
Consider your idea stolen.


----------



## Addie

Zagut said:


> This looks tasty.
> 
> Never had Keen's but Colman's is on the hotter side of the dry mustards I've used. Good stuff.
> 
> Horseradish powder sounds like a great idea. I'm going to use that one.
> 
> And rather then a sprinkle of paprika I think I'd use cayenne powder or perhaps a mixture of both.
> 
> I don't make deviled eggs very often because I love them so much that when I do I end up *eating most of them *while I'm making them.



Aha! I am not alone.


----------



## Cheryl J

YUM!  So many good ideas here to amp up the deviled egg.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dawgluver

Janet H said:


> I've had this experience with paprika as well and I guess this is the main reason lots of spices are irradiated now.. back to eggs....
> 
> I also make a hot deviled eggs - my DH loves them but I try to warn guests before they get a fire bomb in their first bite...
> 
> These innocent looking eggs have a hidden secret: sriracha.  Make the eggs then invert a sriracha bottle and push the tip into the filling - squeeze.  Biting into the egg reveals a the spicy, hot center.  The telltale red dot on the top is just a teaser about what's inside...
> 
> View attachment 21539




What a great idea!  Thanks Janet!


----------



## Zagut

Addie said:


> Aha! I am not alone.


 
I'm sure there are many hidden deviled egg scarfers. 

Maybe we should start a support group? 

Besides something needs to be done with "all" those eggs that don't peel perfectly.  We sure can't present them to our guests.


----------



## Addie

Zagut said:


> I'm sure there are many hidden deviled egg scarfers.
> 
> Maybe we should start a support group?
> 
> Besides something needs to be done with "all" those eggs that don't peel perfectly.  We sure can't present them to our guests.



I buy two dozen eggs every month. I sometimes will hard boil about six and leave them in the fridge for snacking. Sometimes I even plan to pickle them. They last for about two days. Salt shaker in hand, and a hard boil egg. I am one happy customer.


----------



## Zagut

Addie said:


> I buy two dozen eggs every month. I sometimes will hard boil about six and leave them in the fridge for snacking. Sometimes I even plan to pickle them. They last for about two days. Salt shaker in hand, and a hard boil egg. I am one happy customer.


 
Oh now I know we need a support group. 

I always hard cook extra eggs to have around for tossing into salads and such. I'll also toss them into pickled beet juice for pickled eggs. That's if they last past the salt shaker in hand. Toss on some cayenne pepper and I'm a very happy person. 


Now do you folks see why some of us don't make deviled eggs? 

We have a problem and we need help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zagut said:


> I'm sure there are many hidden deviled egg scarfers.
> 
> Maybe we should start a support group?
> 
> Besides something needs to be done with "all" those eggs that don't peel perfectly.  We sure can't present them to our guests.



Waff ebblid egth??

(What Deviled Eggs?)


----------



## Andy M.

When I make deviled eggs, I use a Ziplock bag with a corner cut off as a piping bag to fill the whites.  There's always extra filling so I just pipe it into the nearest opening (mouth).  After all, waste not want not.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> When I make deviled eggs, I use a Ziplock bag with a corner cut off as a piping bag to fill the whites.  There's always extra filling so I just pipe it into the nearest opening (mouth).  After all, waste not want not.



And if there is still any left over, there is always my mouth. Open wide like a baby birdie!


----------



## Kayelle

Janet H said:


> These innocent looking eggs have a hidden secret: sriracha.  Make the eggs then invert a sriracha bottle and push the tip into the filling - squeeze.  Biting into the egg reveals a the spicy, hot center.  The telltale red dot on the top is just a teaser about what's inside...
> 
> View attachment 21539



I used Janet's idea yesterday for the Sriracha Bombs.......oh my gosh they were fantabulous although they didn't look as pretty as hers. Steve and I had fun passing the bottle.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for trying them and letting us know your results, Kay!  Will try - I love a spicy kick to eggs.


----------



## taxlady

You know that if the eggs aren't spicy, they aren't *deviled*. They are just stuffed eggs.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes. There is a wide range of devil-ness.  Anything from the commonly used mustard which is naturally spicy, to the super spicy additives.   I was just commenting that the addition of the sriracha sounded good to me.


----------

